# Boxing or UFC?



## unknown00 (Jul 12, 2009)

sorry if it's the wrong forum

which is harder? which is more tiring on body? which is more extreme? which is more harmful? overall? Boxing or UFC?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Harder or tiring, I couldn't tell you.

Harmful it is definitely boxing due to the repeated blows to the head without a KO to end the fight. 

Boxing has several deaths every year in sanctioned Boxing fight.

MMA has had none. (there is one that is brought up often, but it doesn't count because the fighter had a previous head injury, had been blacking out in practice, and shouldn't have been in the ring in the first place. Also, I don't think there was a sanctioning body.)


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

UFC would be harder because it's a big company, and I wouldn't be able to make all the decisions that Dana makes.

Oh wait....do yo mean MMA...?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

D.P. said:


> UFC would be harder because it's a big company, and I wouldn't be able to make all the decisions that Dana makes.
> 
> Oh wait....do yo mean MMA...?


Haha, I've given up correcting people when they interchange "UFC" and "MMA". To Dana's credit, he has made the two almost synonymous.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Davisty69 said:


> Harder or tiring, I couldn't tell you.
> 
> Harmful it is definitely boxing due to the repeated blows to the head without a KO to end the fight.
> 
> ...


Actually there's Sam Vasquez. But honestly that is the only one and doesn't even compare to how many people die in professional AND amateur boxing matches.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

King JLB said:


> Actually there's Sam Vasquez. But honestly that is the only one and doesn't even compare to how many people die in professional AND amateur boxing matches.


I don't really count that either because Vasquez had a pre-existing blood clot in his head. Yeah, technically he died due to blunt force trauma to the head in conjunction with the blood clot, but that pre-existing condition caused it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Cardio Versus Blunt Force*

When it comes to blunt force and the types of injuries that would be MMA. On the other hand boxing is probably more challenging when it comes to cardio cause the matches are so long! Sure they are only three minute rounds, but think about a longer match at twelve rounds! Do the math and it takes longer than a MMA title fight!


----------



## Light_Speed (Jun 3, 2009)

the sport is called MMA mixed martial arts...UFC is the Company... just had to say it incase he didnt get the sarcasam of you guys

but better dan some places in europe..they call brazalian jiu jitsu .." Ultimate Fight "


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Popularity*

Well when you consider that the UFC is more well known than the sport itself, thats what people think of when they think of MMA!


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> When it comes to blunt force and the types of injuries that would be MMA. On the other hand boxing is probably more challenging when it comes to cardio cause the matches are so long! Sure they are only three minute rounds, but think about a longer match at twelve rounds! Do the math and it takes longer than a MMA title fight!


Point taken, but anyone who has done mma training knows that a 3 min round is relatively easy compared to a 5 min round in terms of cardio. Those extra 2 mins are punishing especially if the pace is being pushed. Add this to the fact that mma fighters are using more muscles in the body and for different purposes. By that i mean a boxer doesn't have to worry about takedowns or kicks or whatever else may come. An mma fighter has it much tougher.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Point taken*

Well you can't say boxing is a ***** sport compared to MMA, you've gotta give boxers credit for at least just standing and get punched repeatedly!


----------



## Captain Stupid (Feb 3, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Well you can't say boxing is a ***** sport compared to MMA, you've gotta give boxers credit for at least just standing and get punched repeatedly!


Didn't say boxing was ***** compared to mma. Just said it was different.


----------



## Flukypuncher (Aug 2, 2008)

Captain Stupid said:


> Point taken, but anyone who has done mma training knows that a 3 min round is relatively easy compared to a 5 min round in terms of cardio. Those extra 2 mins are punishing especially if the pace is being pushed. Add this to the fact that mma fighters are using more muscles in the body and for different purposes. By that i mean a boxer doesn't have to worry about takedowns or kicks or whatever else may come. An mma fighter has it much tougher.


Yeah rounds are shorter but you also can argue that boxing gloves are way heavier than mma glove so i think it must be really tiring to throw punch after punch .


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

which is harder? 

although theres alot of depth in boxing, theres alot more in mma. mma has so many dimensions, from grappling to striking. the striking in mma has a lot more variety than boxing with kicks, knees, elbows and clinch work. 


which is more tiring on body? 

the grappling in mma is extremely tiring compared to striking. both men are struggling very hard to get position and it takes alot of energy. take into account that both boxers and mma fighters are great athletes, yet boxers come out in round 10 looking fresh whereas alot of mma fighters are gassed by round 3.

which is more extreme? 

mma is still a new phenomenon to the general public. it can be more bloody due to elbows and the smaller gloves. plus it looks brutal seeing someone getting mounted and pounded on. being in a cage also doesn't help.

which is more harmful? overall?

well in mma when a fighter gets knocked down the fight is usually stopped within seconds if he can't defend himself. boxing lets the rocked fighter get back up and continue, sometimes being knocked down multiple times. that causes alot of trauma and gives a great risk of receiving a concussion. plus, in boxing you spend most of the time being punched in the head, and for a longer time.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Wow a lot of ignorance and fanboism... Apparently no one has done both.

I have boxed amaturely and have a D1 high school wrestling background and a third degree brown belt in Karate and a purple belt in Akido. 

It is a MYTH that boxing has "less going on in the striking game than MMA." 50 year old washed up Ray Mercer showed this against Tim, "the maniac." Tim's friend Jens Pulver had an interview in which he discussed how Tim was making a mistake fighting a boxer, that they are "apples and oranges and two totally different sports." 

In boxing you have to focus on footwork, feints, shoulder rolls, etc etc. The stance is different and there are a million "little" things that you have to focus on because it is "just punches." 

The striking in MMA is completley different and so is the training. have you seen on TUF the guys trying to hit the speed bag? It is a joke. 

Boxers have usually been boxing since the age of 5 and the money and depth of the game has evolved to the point where it is impossible to make it on TV or "big money" without being a tremendously gifted athlete. Floyd Mayweather (who i cant stand) and Manny Pac Man Pacquaio are prime examples of athletes that are just above anything else. There is no way you could have a "show" and then get the boxers ready to compete at that level. They TRIED but were unsuccessful with the Contender. They even had nationally ranked guys like Peter Manfredo Jr but once they got in the ring with the elite....they get DESTROYED. UFC is still in its infancy and doesnt demand quite the level of athlete (because the sport is evolving and the money isnt there). So you can get a good fighter on TUF, train some TDD and he can potentially do really well against the elite (griffin, bisping, evans, florian, sanchez, etc). 

While MMA does have more allowable fighting styles and parts of the body to look out for, that DOES NOT mean there is LESS going on with boxing. The sophistication of the boxers style is so complex and evolved that it is ignorant to assume otherwise. 

BOTH SPORTS require skill and training....just different kids. People used to say that a good wrestler can become good at MMA due to TDD and ground control. Well good boxers can as well. If you have a high level boxer come to MMA...you can teach TDD and submission defense relatively easy. A BJJ they won't be, but if they keep that fight standing.....watch out. Many of the UFC fights and MMA fights are guys utilizing TDD and striking. You don't see rashad evans doing many leg kicks and he was just a pure wrestler...then he is standing up knocking out some of the worlds best MMA fighters due to boxing. Put Vitali Klitscko in the boxing ring with Lesner and Lesner won't be able to go drink his beer and bang sable. He will be having facial reconstructive surgery. However, put him in the cage and the opposite would be true. 

Bottom line...both fighters are bad ass and don't take either fighter lightly. This is coming from someone who trains both camps. peace.


----------



## Mc19 (Jul 6, 2006)

daveh98 said:


> Wow a lot of ignorance and fanboism... Apparently no one has done both.
> 
> I have boxed amaturely and have a D1 high school wrestling background and a third degree brown belt in Karate and a purple belt in Akido.
> 
> ...


OMG, someone with an intelligent response.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

daveh98 said:


> Wow a lot of ignorance and fanboism... Apparently no one has done both.
> 
> I have boxed amaturely and have a D1 high school wrestling background and a third degree brown belt in Karate and a purple belt in Akido.
> 
> ...



Good points! But I'm prettysure that most people were just saying that MMA requires you to be more versatile, and boxing leads to more head injuries due to the stoppages being so much later. Fighting concussions because you have "fighting spirit" isn't good for you and I think that is the main argument. Nobody said it didn't take skill.


----------



## Satori (Sep 18, 2008)

daveh98 said:


> Wow a lot of ignorance and fanboism... Apparently no one has done both.
> 
> I have boxed amaturely and have a D1 high school wrestling background and a third degree brown belt in Karate and a purple belt in Akido.
> 
> ...


Sweet post Sir :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02: :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Different*

Yeah they are two definately different sports. I don't understand how Arlovski thought he could beat Fedor by boxing with him. If Fedor had decided to take it to the ground it would've been over for Arlovski quicker than if he had tried to take out Fedor with that flying knee!


----------



## mtt_c (Jun 15, 2008)

Davisty69 said:


> I don't really count that either because Vasquez had a pre-existing blood clot in his head. Yeah, technically he died due to blunt force trauma to the head in conjunction with the blood clot, but that pre-existing condition caused it.


I'm glad you and Vasquez's family agree on this. I'm sure you didn't mean it but this just read bad...

I would think an MMA fight with stand-up and ground game is more physically exhausting than a 8 rounder. I would imagine getting hit by a fist with 4 ounce gloves is lot more damaging than 10 or 12 oz. At the elite level, I think boxers who fight continuously for 12 rounds have more stamina than elit MMAers, because really how many of these fights go the distance.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

unknown00 said:


> which is harder? which is more tiring on body? which is more extreme? which is more harmful? overall? Boxing or UFC?


NFL is pretty difficult and extreme while NBA is harmful and tiring

The boxing depends on whether you are training WBC, IBF or WBO


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I would imagine MMA because its more all around trainning and you use multiple body parts to strike opponents.....


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

All I know is that mma fans drink to much god damn beer thats for sure.....fricken ******** anyways.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*4 oz. Gloves*

Well MMA gloves are designed to knock a person out sooner rather than keep a person awake longer!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

MMA>boxing
RISING SPORT>dying sport

Screw boxing


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

O.K. I've answered all of these before, but I figure I'll go after it again.

Also, I'm not going to answer these in order, entirely.



unknown00 said:


> Boxing or UFC?


Firstly, "UFC" is not the sport.

MMA is the sport.

I understand that the UFC brand is huge, but lets talk about the sport, and not the brand.



> which is harder?


Mixed martial arts.

Boxers have a lot to think about, a lot to practice, and they do it very well. They're fantastic at using their hands, moving their feet, keeping the head moving, etc.

However, there's a lot boxers don't do, a lot boxers don't think about.

A good striker in MMA would kill a boxer standing up. Just in the standup game, there are a ton of factors boxers don't have to think about that MMA fighters do. Most notably (and most generally):


Kicks
Knees
Elbows
The Clinch

MMA fighters have to worry about all of the things that boxers do, though they're not as good at moving their hands (probably because they can't spend eight hours a day focused on their hands).

That said, the standup game in MMA would overwhelm a boxer. There are so many techniques in MMA that a boxer has never had to worry about. Is the boxing of MMA fighters sloppy? Sure. But the kickboxing, muay thai and clinch fighting of boxers doesn't exist, and that's a much more severe issue.



> which is more tiring on body?


Mixed martial arts.

I can say this having trained in both.

There's an argument to be made that the use of kicks and the need to check kicks makes the legs and core of a mixed martial artist more powerful, but that's not the strongest argument.

Boxers don't know how to grapple. It's an entirely different form of cardio, it demands a totally different kind of explosive. It's not as though one is better than the other.

MMA fighters have that striking explosiveness. They also have that wrestling and grappling explosiveness. Training both of those is incredibly difficult.



> which is more extreme?


Again, this is mixed martial arts.

It demands more from the body, there are more ways to lose, there are more ways to win. It forces athletes to look for the finish, and it puts a great deal of emphasis on versatility, gaming and aggression.

These are all things that make for an extreme sport.



> which is more harmful?


I'm a big believer in the Johns Hopkins study that demonstrated the dangers of boxing. Of course, there's a big danger to the joints that doesn't exist in boxing, but the brain damage seems like a bigger deal to me.



> overall?


As a fan and an athlete, I prefer MMA. It's a better test of the athlete, in my opinion, and it's a more competitive, more interesting sport to watch.


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

IronMan said:


> As a fan and an athlete, I prefer MMA. It's a better test of the athlete, *in my opinion*, and it's a more competitive, more interesting sport to watch.


I hope you realise that everything you said is an opinion because it's beginning to sound like you think you are some kind of MMA Ayatollah.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

RushFan said:


> I hope you realise that everything you said is an opinion because it's beginning to sound like you think you are some kind of MMA Ayatollah.




You have anything constructive, or do you just want to criticize the fact that I didn't type "imo" enough?


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

okay I do a lot of boxing workouts when i'm training and for me it isnt nearly as tiring as wrestling, bjj, or anything else...in fact when I get tired I look forward to my boxing part of the workout because its almost like a break for me..when it comes to danger level i would say pro boxing is more dangerous just based on the fact that it all involves punching to the head/face/body and for the entire fight...the fights last a lot longer and they have the 10 second KO rule...where if you get knocked down or out you have a chance to get back up, further making yourself vulnerable to get injured...MMA and especially the UFC are a lot safer than pro boxing..its a fact.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

unknown00 said:


> sorry if it's the wrong forum
> 
> which is harder? which is more tiring on body? which is more extreme? which is more harmful? overall? Boxing or UFC?


*Sigh* Here I go again:

Just to clear things up, UFC IS NOT A SPORT! MMA is the sport, but the most mainstream promotion (outside of Japan) is the UFC, hence most people (mainly casual fans) calling the sport of Mixed Martial Arts ''UFC''. This is part of Dana White's business tactic of AK47ing the opposition away, and making the Ultimate Fighting Championship name synonymous with the sport of Mixed Martial Arts.

Right, onto the matter at hand. To answer your questions specifically:



> Which is harder


I would have to say MMA. Compared to boxing, there is more aspects of the game. I'm not a huge boxing fan (but my knowledge will hopefully expand on it) but as far as I know fights can't go to the ground. The aim of boxing is to just *punch* someone in the face and body. MMA even has more varieties in the standup compartment, with the fighter having to utilize a mixture of punches, elbows, kicks, knees, etc. More complexity = Harder sport (in my opinion). And like I've already mentioned the fight can go to the ground, opening up umpty more strategies, and complexity.



> which is more tiring on body?


Again, I would have to say MMA. 


For the reasons I've listed in the paragraph above.
In boxing practise, as far as I know, you just punch bags, hit pads, and if your lucky have a spar with your coach, as far as I know.
MMA uses more muscles, joints, and parts of the body than boxing, making MMA practise more gruelling than a boxing session.



> which is more extreme?


Define what you mean by ''extreme''.



> which is more harmful?


For this one, I'm going to have to say boxing. Boxing mainly focuses on punching someone in the head a million times. This will cause head injuries, and brain traumas. MMA focuses on hitting different parts of the body, and not specifically the head. When you compare the fatality rate of boxing to the fatality rate of MMA, you'll see what I mean.

But, with this being said, *I am an MMA fan*, and I'm sure a fan of boxing would either phrase things differently, or say something completely different. And who am I to judge what is right or wrong?


----------



## GKY (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh and honestly, I've always found boxing more tiring then MMA. Maybe it's because of my wrestling background, but grappling doesn't tire me too much. Whenever I train boxing however, it completely wastes me. Boxing is also more dangerous. 

MMA however, wins in every other aspect you mentioned.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

The Boxing MMA guys seem to do is less intense than what we do in the gym, at my gym we have many MMA fighters who need to be retaught the basics of boxing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Hand Movement*

Well I think for a wrestler its more tiresome to box because its more arm movement than a wrestler is used to!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

No more boxing vs mma threads ever again please


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Mma All The Way


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mma>boxing


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Conflict*

I don't really understand why there is even a war when MMA is definately buying more draws than boxing despite the lower amounts in pay role!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Terry77 said:


> No more boxing vs mma threads ever again please


 
What Terrry....you havent had enough yet?????lol:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*More*

Bring it on, we want more!


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

heres my answer = MMA is better because a mma fighter will beat a boxers ass in a real fight


enjoy your obsolete sport


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Street Brawl*

Very true that an MMA fighter would take out a boxer!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Ufc? Do you mean mma? Mma kicks boxings ass. Thats why im in this forum not no boxing forum.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Boring*

Not to mention boxing is boring!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mma is so much more exciting. Boxing=Punch block punch block clinch separate . 12 rounds of booooooooringggggggggg!!!!!
Mma=punch ,kick ,clinch, throw each other ,takedown, gnp, hell! I could keep going with all the many ways mma can go.
MMA>boxing anyday of the week!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mma*

Long live MMA!!!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mma is tha shiznit boxing aint got anything on it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Kimbo*

One good example is that event though Kimbo isn't a good fighter, he beat Ray Mercer with a rear naked choke!


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Though tim did get koed by that guy he deserved it i was happy!
If any boxer goes to ufc those boxers would be gettin embarresed and spanked. Mayweather is the guy i want to go in there so he can get brutally raped and beat down. He knows this will happen thats why he doesnt want to step in the cage.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Mayweather*

Wasn't he the boxer that threw insults at MMA?


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> One good example is that event though Kimbo isn't a good fighter, he beat Ray Mercer with a rear naked choke!


You do know that Ray Mercer has been retired from boxing for years and just beat a top 10 ranked MMA heavyweight in 9 measly seconds.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

unknown00 said:


> sorry if it's the wrong forum
> 
> which is harder? which is more tiring on body? which is more extreme? which is more harmful? overall? Boxing or UFC?


Harder: Boxing, It takes years of training to be elite in boxing
Tiring: Hard to say. Boxing fights last for 36 and most MMA fights last 15. Over the same time period MMA is more tiring but a 12 round boxing fight would be more tiring.
More extreme: nothing is more extreme than death and boxers die frequently, MMA fighters do not.
More harmful: Boxing, see last answer.


----------



## MMAMoneyLine (Jun 12, 2009)

You could make the argument that more techniques and disciplined need to be mastered in MMA than boxing.


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

MMAMoneyLine said:


> You could make the argument that more techniques and disciplined need to be mastered in MMA than boxing.


This is true.
However 11 fighters have died in the ring this month alone in boxing, and im not talking about Arturo Gatti, Vernon Forrest and Alexis Arguello. Thats more deaths in boxing in 1 month than in the entire history of MMA. Boxing is incredibly dangerous and for this reason it is tougher than MMA.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> This is true.
> However 11 fighters have died in the ring this month alone in boxing, and im not talking about Arturo Gatti, Vernon Forrest and Alexis Arguello. Thats more deaths in boxing in 1 month than in the entire history of MMA. Boxing is incredibly dangerous and for this reason it is tougher than MMA.


 
I dont know that danger makes it tougher to train for.......:confused02:

Its dangerous but at the same time the gloves in MMA are only 4 ounces vs. what 16 ounce gloves in Boxing.......

Deaths dont really measure how difficult a sport is, I believe the trainning and prep does along with whats required in competition.....


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I dont know that danger makes it tougher to train for.......:confused02:
> 
> Its dangerous but at the same time the gloves in MMA are only 4 ounces vs. what 16 ounce gloves in Boxing.......
> 
> Deaths dont really measure how difficult a sport is, I believe the trainning and prep does along with whats required in competition.....


Please don't post about boxing ever again you know nothing about it. 16 ounce gloves you obviously don't know nothing about glove sizes bro. 10oz gloves are the highest weighing gloves used in boxing and 147lbs and down use 8oz gloves. The heavier gloves means more blows a fighter can take which means it's more dangerous.

Well the training and prep in boxing is tougher. Go ask Jens Pulver or cutman Leon Tabbs.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Please don't post about boxing ever again *you know nothing about it. 16 ounce gloves you obviously don't know nothing about glove sizes bro. 10oz gloves are the highest weighing gloves* used in boxing and 147lbs and down use 8oz gloves. The heavier gloves means more blows a fighter can take which means it's more dangerous.
> 
> Well the training and prep in boxing is tougher. Go ask Jens Pulver or cutman Leon Tabbs.


 
LMAO....... http://store.titleboxing.com/gloves.html They make gloves up to 20 ounces....Stay Hot......


Im gonna ask a cutman if he thinks its harder to train to box or to do MMA...why....??

Sorry dude I got the ounce size wrong....apply 10 ounces to my above post and please dont tell me what I do or dont know as you have no idea about me.....theres a reason there is a "what" right before 16ounce suggesting I'm not sure.....not being sure automatically means I dont know shit.....


regardless 16 or ten we agree boxers use bigger gloves right.......so use that logic back to my other post and look past the 6 ounces I was off on the glove size that I guessed in the 1st place.......


BTW....ever wonder why your rep is red...its becuase you talk to people like they are assholes and you dont even know them........

*Patience* its what allows people like me to tolerate people like you......


Thanks for your enlightening post and all the knowledge you left here.......

Appplying 10 ounce gloves to what I posted above...thank you i made my point.......they are still more padded gloves:thumbsup: Less damage, however there is less damage over longer periods of time......plus with boxing the ref always can stop a fight in many instances in the past boxers have brain damage that most likely could have been avoided if the ref stopped the fight, but that ref may have felt like the fighter could keep going........

This does not occur in MMA......


Non of which has anything to do with how hard someone might train versus someone else.......


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

apples and oranges.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> apples and oranges.


 
Basically......:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Apples and Oranges*

If thats the case then why are we still talking about it?


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> LMAO....... http://store.titleboxing.com/gloves.html They make gloves up to 20 ounces....Stay Hot......
> 
> 
> Im gonna ask a cutman if he thinks its harder to train to box or to do MMA...why....??
> ...


Yes of course they make gloves up to 20oz. They fight in 8oz and 10oz gloves in professional boxing :confused03:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

hommage1985 said:


> Yes of course they make gloves up to 20oz. They fight in 8oz and 10oz gloves in professional boxing :confused03:


 
Yeah but they dont always train with them.....hello:confused03: Before you try to make some one sound stupid.....make sure you got all your shit together....:thumbsup:

Why would I be askin a cutman which is harder to train??? Your selective when it comes to my questions getting answered.......


----------



## hommage1985 (Apr 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Yeah but they dont always train with them.....hello:confused03: Before you try to make some one sound stupid.....make sure you got all your shit together....:thumbsup:
> 
> Why would I be askin a cutman which is harder to train??? Your selective when it comes to my questions getting answered.......


Yes this is why they are called "sparring gloves".

In your original post you said MMA fighters fight in 4oz gloves and boxers in 20oz. So you believe that MMA fighters wear 4oz gloves in stand up sparring?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I would imagine MMA because its more all around trainning and you use multiple body parts to strike opponents.....


Actually this is my original post......




coldcall420 said:


> I dont know that danger makes it tougher to train for.......:confused02:
> 
> Its dangerous but at the same time the gloves in MMA are only 4 ounces vs. *what* 16 ounce gloves in Boxing.......
> 
> Deaths dont really measure how difficult a sport is, I believe the trainning and prep does along with whats required in competition.....


This is the post you are referring to.......Notice the highlighted portion, thats to insinuate that Im not certain....:thumbsup:



hommage1985 said:


> Yes this is why they are called "sparring gloves".
> 
> In your original post you said MMA fighters fight in 4oz gloves and boxers in 20oz. So you believe that MMA fighters wear 4oz gloves in stand up sparring?


 
This is you misinterpreting my posts and no to answer your question I dont believe they wear 4 oz gloves while sparring, although I've seen it, I was never referring to simply sparring........Never claimed to be an expert on gloves as that really has no bearing on which sport is harder to train for.......


Thread back on track.....MMA I would say is harder to train for.....some people might say that since there is boxing in MMA in essance your trainning both so MMA would be harder......

Im not applying that logic, I just simply think it comes down to more than one variable.......who it is thats trainning, what routine they go through, etc......:thumbsup:


----------

